# engine tick



## got_GTO (Apr 16, 2008)

i have a 2005 GTO and woke up to it in the morning being dead and jumped it and afterwards there was a whining/whistling noise, but really quiet only noticeable below 2k rps or so. so i drove it to the mechanics and he said its most likely the alternator and not of much concern, but then we noticed a ticking sound coming from the engine and its not totally sure what's causing it. first thing that was done was to remove belts and check the tensioner but the ticking noise was still present.

the tick is there almost all the time although i had never noticed it before this day and it doesn't seem loud enough that it would be too noticeable driving down the street, but maybe at idle. i have no mufflers so the noise can sometimes drown out other things.

i believe there was also a carbon flush (not sure if thats what it was called exactly its been a hectic day) done and that seems to have reduced the noise slightly

the problem being i'm not sure what to do concerning the problem next and i don't feel comfortable doing any of it myself or have the knowledge to fix any of it. i've been told it could be the camshaft but it seems pretty pricey to have that pulled out even to look at, and another possibility being the rods but my mechanic said he doesn't really think thats what it is. 

would it be possible to take it somewhere and have computer diagnostics evaluate the problem or is the best plan to do "exploratory surgery"? i do not believe my mechanic has any computers being that its a local shop, or he would have suggested it already, but i do trust them, and there are plenty of other places around here.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

got_GTO said:


> i have a 2005 GTO and woke up to it in the morning being dead and jumped it and afterwards there was a whining/whistling noise, but really quiet only noticeable below 2k rps or so. so i drove it to the mechanics and he said its most likely the alternator and not of much concern, but then we noticed a ticking sound coming from the engine and its not totally sure what's causing it. first thing that was done was to remove belts and check the tensioner but the ticking noise was still present.
> 
> the tick is there almost all the time although i had never noticed it before this day and it doesn't seem loud enough that it would be too noticeable driving down the street, but maybe at idle. i have no mufflers so the noise can sometimes drown out other things.
> 
> ...



I work for snap-on tools and sell diagnostic equipment often. If you are goign to pay for exploratory 'surgery' you are nuts. Have them hook a component tester up to the areas that could be a cause for concern and your answer will be there. If the shop does not have a scope / component tester its time to find a shop that does.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

It's an exhaust leak. You ignored it/ were accustomed to it becuase it came on gradually, then when something caused you to pay better attention (the bad alternator/dead battery issue) you THEN noticed it. Been there numerous times my friend! Don't worry about it, and especially dont pay money to have it "diagnosed"! You can change out your exh manifold gaskets if you want, but I would recommend saving for a set of long tube headers and install them with there new gaskets. 'Upgrade FTW over Maintain' is my motto!

Want a second opinion? Real easy: take the car to a exhaust shop and ask them. They've heard thousands of exhaust leaks and within seconds will tell you not only what the noise is, but exactly which gasket is leaking. Tightening bolts might fix it BTW. 

Don't underestimate the gearhead ability of the average exhaust shops mechanic, they hire the guys who learned what they know in backyards and on racetracks but with no official ASE certificate versus auto shops hiring guys straight from a ASE Mechanics school who generally have little real world experience. THATS why I do my own maintenance on my own vehicles even though I make $80k a year.


----------



## deadpool (May 4, 2009)

I just picked up an 06 gto with 27,000 on it just 2 weeks ago. well i think we

have the same ticking noise. Mine developed after a nice 60 mile haul. Any way i

knew it was a lifter knock right of the bat. i took it in to the dealer and they

told me it was because it was a quart low on oil. some times you get a tech

that had a ruff night and isn't thinking.no problems for the last 100 miles. i

guess they were saying that it's normal for the engine to make some small

knocking nosies when it fist starts up. the dealer told me all this so i don't

know if there just saying so they don't have to pay for the repairs.


thanks for any feedback


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

deadpool said:


> I just picked up an 06 gto with 27,000 on it just 2 weeks ago. well i think we
> 
> have the same ticking noise. Mine developed after a nice 60 mile haul. Any way i
> 
> ...


That is the *WRONG* thing to say to a customer.  I would have RED FLAGS with this Motley Crew. My engine does not tick. Your car is used. Do you have a history report on it? Was the engine properly maintained by the previous owner? While some have reported knocks, and subtle noises coming from the motor, others have reported NOT hearing noises. A constant tick coming from the motor is not a normal sound that could indicate "possible" issues. Sometimes lifters stick, that is normal, happened to me once after the car sat a good 4 weeks in the winter in a garage, the tick quickly stopped after I began driving the car. 

If the ticking returns and is constant, seek out a service center where their techs come to work and thinks, regardless of the rough night they had the night before.


----------



## e34hotrod (May 5, 2009)

HELLO I HAVE THE SAME TICKING SOUND AT TIMES ALSO, AND MY MOTOR ONLY HAS 3000 MILES ON IT. I also have a 2007 gmc van with a 6.0L and it also ticks when warm Both have mobil 1 oil. GM techs say its fine. NOt sur if Running Rp oil will help?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

e34hotrod said:


> HELLO I HAVE THE SAME TICKING SOUND AT TIMES ALSO, AND MY MOTOR ONLY HAS 3000 MILES ON IT. I also have a 2007 gmc van with a 6.0L and it also ticks when warm Both have mobil 1 oil. GM techs say its fine. NOt sur if Running Rp oil will help?


Are you running the proper weight oil? 

Here are a few reasons for engine tick: 

The "tick" of the engine could be caused by the pre-ignition in the chamber before it reaches the spark plug. Because the gas is combusting before it reaches the spark plugs, this is causing the "tick" noise. Make sure you are using the recommend fuel. Some have boasted running 85 octane with no knock but if they are experiencing tick tick tick, they may be dismissing the tick as a result of running regular (carbon build up)? A sticky hydraulic lifter could be the culprit, an engine flush and oil change may fix it? Many swear by R/P. 

Running too low an oil could cause this as well. Some have reported excessive oil consumption. If your car is one, make sure your oil levels never fall below the low line. 

Are you sure you are not hearing the subtle tick of the fuel injectors doing their job? A properly-working fuel injector may make a clicking noise. Some times you can hear it while driving in a quiet place, or when the engine is running and you are under the hood.

Some dismiss a constant tick tick tick as normal. I don't. A tick tick tick that comes and goes may indicate a sticking of the lifters or valves. Piston slap is known to happen in these cars as well but the slap is not constant. I have experienced it only once in 4 years.


----------

